# Clarion and Black Pearl - NorCal breeders?



## sfmommy (Feb 17, 2014)

We live in The Bay Area and are looking for a nearby breeder of miniature poodles.

If anyone has an opinion about Black Pearl Poodles or Clarion, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## arifanBella (Apr 22, 2013)

Last year when I was looking for a puppy I contacted Clarion but never heard back from them.
I also contacted Midnight black miniature and she refer me to a friend of hers in Newport Beach that had a puppy available at the time I wrote. We did not mind driving to southern Ca, since we drive very often to San Diego North County. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you done a search of pf posts? i don't know about black pearl, but clarion seemed to be getting a lot of positives. then an owner here mentioned that she has a clarion dog that arrived with flaws she was never told about. so if you are going to be able to visit the breeder in person, it could work. otherwise, you may want to tread carefully.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My new mini's sire is a Clarion. My puppy is a doll. They seem to have very pretty, refined heads. At least, the ones I have seen. My puppy also moves so beautifully. So, conformation wise I think Clarion's are great. Personality wise my puppy is soooo sweet and active and smart. Well, I guess you guessed that I like him.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am a standard poodle owner, but if I was looking for a black, cream of possibly brown mini I would go with Clarion hands down. 

I know that Black Pearl is in San Francisco and I believe I have met her and her dogs both at the dog show and in the dog park. I wasn't too impressed with her dogs. But as I said, I am not really knowledgable in minis.


----------

